# Anyone here have experience with Palawan?



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd like to know if there is anyone here that has firsthand experience with living in Palawan.I have had an interest in Palawan for the longest time,but logistics have kept me from visiting there.I was particularly interested because of the lower population density.

I would very much appreciate any info someone might be willing to share.

I have no aversion to pm's.

Thanks.

SMM


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

[sarcasm]You will be able to sit on the beach and watch the Chinese war over the Spratly Islands! [/sarcasm]


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll make a sling so that I can get in on the action.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I've lived here in the Philippines for a lot of years but have never been to Palawan. I do have a friend that just made his first visit to the country and it was in Palawan. Although he was there for just two weeks he liked and was impressed with the area. That's not much to go on but he did enjoy it.

Tiz is right though concerning the Chinese. It would not likely be an invasion point as it's too far from the capitol of Manila. But if under attack from a distance there could be a lot of damage.
Things are heating up in the South China sea without a doubt and minor military action I think is inevitable considering China just continues its push into the region. At the same time, many other countries are streaming into the area in an attempt to send China a peaceful yet strong message. As long as they heed the warning then perhaps things will remain okay :fingerscrossed:..


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I have not lived in Palawan but my wife and I have gone there multiple times to visit. I am an avid scuba diver and there are some awesome coral reefs all around Palawan. Some of our visits have brought us there for a few months at a time...so it was almost like living there.

Anyway, you are right, the population is relatively low compared to a lot of places in the Philippines, (no ridiculous traffic) and the island is truly amazing! It is the epitome of a tropical island paradise! Simply Beautiful...Tranquil...Serene...Peaceful...Relaxing...and any other positive adjective you can add to the list.

I would move there and live there in a heartbeat but my current obligations require that I have quick and easy access to the Manila Metro area for a few more years. I know there are a few Expats on this forum who live on the island of Palawan, so perhaps they will chime in and give you a few more details. But from the total accumulative time I spent there, (about 142 days), it was awesome!

It is a great location as far a typhoons go...Palawan is rarely ever hit with a typhoon...they just do not head in that direction. In the main city there, PP, you can find and purchase most anything you would ever need and if by chance you cannot find it, most any shop can easily order it for you. The only down side that might be a real concern in the future would be the escalating Chinese presence and their intent on building these artificial islands into huge military installations. However...even China cannot be so blind as to think they can take on the entire world with this disputed issue. So, will some military action happen in the future? Possibly! But will it ever be all out war? I doubt it...and would the Chinese government ever consider an invasion of the Philippine Islands? That would probably be suicide...but then some countries have done really stupid things in past history.

The bottom line is to make rational informed decisions but the truth of the matter is, can we all really predict what "might" happen in the future and can we truly ever live an enjoyable life if we are always worrying about what "might" happen? Palawan is a beautiful place and would make an awesome place to live and if you dream of living there, I would do it! Life is short, enjoy your stay on this planet while you can and go retire on Palawan. I know I will be back there very soon.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Imagine my delight to wake this morning and have responses to my questions.Very cool.

I don't know how to multi quote,so I will reply in 1 response,I do hope that is ok.

Jet Lag: I actually had not considered the increased tensions with China,until Tiz mentioned it.It sure seems like China has been aggressively involved in strutting around doing their best to lay claim to international waters.I would have to agree with Cebu Citizen with regards to this conflict.At 1 time,China may have just continued the aggression unabated,but with this global economy,that could hurt them big time,and no one could say that they are not aware of the ramifications of going against the global community..No doubt,some serious posturing will occur.One thing I am sure of tho,you never know what the Chinese government is going to do..but it would be folly to continue down this path where their economy is in the doldrums.But again,who knows what they will do,as they don't like to be pushed.

Cebu Citizen (CC if you have no objections)..thanks for the glowing report.After i read your reply,I told the wife to go to town and book us the earliest available flight. To be honest tho,we have some things going on right now that will likely last several weeks...but I am serious about wanting to go.I feel the same way as you (especially as I am now in my twiligjht years) and that is to do it now,life is too short .(and getting shorter with every passing minute).

I have long been interested in Palawan.When we were still in the US,we had friends local to us that were also visiting the PI regularly.BTW,he was a certified Dive Master,and we dove Cozumel one year.Anyway,he and his wife had scheduled a visit to her home in the PI,and I asked him to try to get to Palawan and give me a report,as I had a feeling it was a great place.He called me when they returned,to say he loved it there,and that we would meet for dinner and talk about it.He was killed in a vehicular accident shortly thereafter,so I never did hear what he thought of it.

Would you say that it is relatively quiet there?I have to say,that it seems I am getting less tolerant of,not just videoke,but all the high volume music that the local folks seem to enjoy so much.With the high density here,there is no place to escape to,and recharge the batteries,if you know what I mean.

Have you any information about communities in the higher elevations?I really LOVE Baguio weather,but the crush of humanity and the resultant traffic problems and pollution are pretty serious negatives.

I actually would want that ocean property that was between 2 mountains that you referenced in an earlier thread...well,I would want it if I were younger.

I could go on here,but this is getting kind of long,so maybe I could continue later if that would be ok?

Really fellas,thanks for the helpful information.I was thinking that maybe I had stepped on someones toes,when I didn't have any replies for a couple of days.Lol

SMM


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Our son went to El Nido over Christmas for his 21st birthday with four of his UK university freinds. The photos look amazing and we will definitely be visiting Palawan on our next visit to the Philippines. My main concern of living some where as idilic would be healthcare availability locally and having to fly to Manila in an emergency


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Our son went to El Nido over Christmas for his 21st birthday with four of his UK university freinds. The photos look amazing and we will definitely be visiting Palawan on our next visit to the Philippines. My main concern of living some where as idilic would be healthcare availability locally and having to fly to Manila in an emergency


That is a valid concern Gary,and one that will factor in as well.I am quite sure that Palawan has good hospitals,but determining just how far I could safely reside from one,is something I would need to seriously think about.I find my need for health related issues is slightly increasing.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok.

I checked PAL and Cebu Pacific for fares.I guess I don't understand the terminology,so maybe I will have the wife call and ask questions about fares and available seating...but it looks to me like Palawan is a popular destination when flights appear to be booked for the month. An 18-22hr trip on a Ferry isn't that appealing to me...so I will just have to schedule for as soon as seating is available.

I asked in my post upthread,if anyone knows if there are any communities at a higher elevation that might be a little cooler,if someone were to decide to live there permanently?

Is it common to have videoke and high volume music playing at all hours on Palawan like it is here on Luzon? 

Are there maybe communities or property available where it is less populated and a little more quiet? I dream of a hectare or 2 where we might be able to distance ourselves from the maddening crowd,and be able to have a little peace and quiet.Is there such a thing?

I also read that an area of the island gets rain several days a week,with only a month or 2 of dry weather.I don't know if that would be ideal or not,but I would be curious if that is true.I believe I read that it was on the eastern side of the island.

Thanks.

SMM


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Ok.
> 
> I checked PAL and Cebu Pacific for fares.I guess I don't understand the terminology,so maybe I will have the wife call and ask questions about fares and available seating...but it looks to me like Palawan is a popular destination when flights appear to be booked for the month. An 18-22hr trip on a Ferry isn't that appealing to me...so I will just have to schedule for as soon as seating is available.
> 
> ...


Palawan is one of the main areas in the Philippines for maleria, mosquetos don't like elevation so it suggests low and wet. If you find an area without kareoke it's because of the lack of electricity in the area. Palawan is considdered backward so this is quite possible.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Palawan is one of the main areas in the Philippines for maleria, mosquetos don't like elevation so it suggests low and wet. If you find an area without kareoke it's because of the lack of electricity in the area. Palawan is considdered backward so this is quite possible.


Gary,I actually had more problems with mosquitoes when I was in Baguio,than I have had with mosquitoes here in the lowlands.I don't know why that is...just lucky I guess.

I really only need electric at night to run the a/c. I'd go with Solar,but there aren't options for energy storage here,except for lead acid batteries which are not efficient at all.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Running A/C, even a small 1 hp unit (750W) for a bedroom, is a pretty big load for batteries, but not out of the question. Especially if you only need it for a few hours. I remember pretty good breezes in El Nido.. and there's so much sunshine availability here in the Philippines, for solar PV. It does seem one could live out of range of local noisemakers.

I understand your concern about the music and other noise. It's the biggest issue I have with the Philippines, next to the garbage thrown everywhere. I have been to some outstandingly beautiful places here, only to have the ambiance ruined by that crappy videoke going on from a house or local bar until 1am. Or by some A-hole who felt the need to ream out the muffler on his 125cc motorbike.

That said, the El Nido area is stunning. It seemed pretty quiet at night, perhaps because of all the foreigners there. Many European tourists. If I could own property here, that would probably be the place. Remote, off grid and facing the ocean. And.. well armed and with a couple of large dogs.. It's still possible to make it happen, but you have to spend time there and get to know the area.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I would actually need a bit more than solar for a/c,as I am sure that most would.Running the fridge etc.,but the solar option is attractive.If there was longer day length,then the solar would be even more attractive.It is sad,that trying to import anything is so expensive.There are advanced solar storage batteries available now,but with the shipping and "customs duty" it can really add significant cost to your solar system.The gubmint harps about wanting energy efficiency and willingness to support green power technology,but they don't back it up by allowing duty free importation on the very products that could deliver.

I hear ya on the videoke and the general noise issue.I doubt that local municipalities who would like to benefit from tourism,realize that once someone has been kept awake till the early morning hours by some drunk caterwauling into a microphone,that tourist is unlikely to come back.We used to stay at a local resort when we would come to visit.They started having ballroom dancing on Sat night till near midnight,and then installed a videoke machine later on.Suffice it to say that we quit staying there.

When I first started coming here,this noise issue was not a problem,but it sure has taken root within the Filipino lifestyle.

Very little that we can do about that,except for trying to find something remote enough,to insulate us from it.

I sometimes wonder if it is worth it.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Never being one to give up...I will ask again,in case someone chances to have the info:

Are there areas in Palawan at higher elevations (like Baguio) that has cooler temps where a person could live? 

Has anyone visited the Eastern portion of Palawan?I read in a couple of places that the Eastern part of Palawan only has a month and a half of dry season,and that the rest of the year they get rain 4-5 days a week.I'm not saying torrential rain,but rain nonetheless.

Can a person rent a car or Multicab etc to tour the island?I'm not talking about hiring a car and driver,I am talking about renting a car/multicab for a week or 2 so the wife and I can tour the island.

Thanks.

SMM


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Can a person rent a car or Multicab etc to tour the island?I'm not talking about hiring a car and driver,I am talking about renting a car/multicab for a week or 2 so the wife and I can tour the island.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> SMM


Note - that I have never been there myself but.. I have a friend from the US that was there just last (March) month. He rented a van and drove it himself there for about 2 weeks. Other than getting lost on some of the roads he never had a problem.

Hopefully there will be a member on site that has other information that will help.


Jet Lag


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Never being one to give up...I will ask again,in case someone chances to have the info:
> 
> Are there areas in Palawan at higher elevations (like Baguio) that has cooler temps where a person could live?


Have you tried the Trinidad Valley near Baguio? Cool climate, less congested?

I've been to Palawan & never heard of Highland living similar to Tagaytay & Baguio. There are Indigenous who live in the mountains. Google Batak people Palawan.

I do Motorcycle Trips all over the PI & always research the areas using Google Earth Pro. We plan on doing a 3 or 4 week South to North Palawan ride (probably stay longer) there when the temperature cools down in December and I've been using Google Earth Pro, looking North to South for interesting locations to see along the way & I didn't see any mountain type residential living locations anywhere. In addition to the over head view, one can tweak it to give you a Horizontal (side) view of the mountains to see what I mean. 

Lack of Mountain infrastructure & living there could be because of the lack of water in the higher areas.

<Snip>

If you are interested to get Google Earth for "FREE" one can download it here for free. It used to cost almost $400
https://www.google.com/earth/download/gep/agree.html Google Earth Pro requires a license key. If you do not have a key, use your email address and the key GEPFREE to sign in.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Palawan is Maleria central in the Philippines. Mosquitoes do not like altitude so it implies that Palawan is largely low lying.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Palawan is Maleria central in the Philippines. Mosquitoes do not like altitude so it implies that Palawan is largely low lying.


Maybe where Jets fly but if one watches the local news here they warn that Dengue cases in Cordillera (High Altitude) Region shot up by 300% this year. Malaria is also spreading to the Higher Altitudes.

Dengue cases in Cordillera Region shoot up by 300%

Malaria spreading to higher grounds, thanks to global warming : Healthy Living/Wellness : Tech Times


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I was simply trying to have it all.

You know..quiet with a cooler climate.I have thought many times about looking around LaTrinidad and outlying areas.The problem I have is with the noise.I know it is a cultural thing,and really,I have tried to adjust to it,but it is a losing battle,as the incidence of voluminous noise seems to be on the rise.

Power went out here overnight.Made for a sleepless night,and I was yearning to be in a place that wasn't so hot.The heat didn't bother me when we moved here years ago,but maybe I'm getting old...and grumpy.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

SierraMadreMe said:


> I was simply trying to have it all.
> 
> You know..quiet with a cooler climate.I have thought many times about looking around LaTrinidad and outlying areas.The problem I have is with the noise.I know it is a cultural thing,and really,I have tried to adjust to it,but it is a losing battle,as the incidence of voluminous noise seems to be on the rise.
> 
> Power went out here overnight.Made for a sleepless night,and I was yearning to be in a place that wasn't so hot.The heat didn't bother me when we moved here years ago,but maybe I'm getting old...and grumpy.


Climate is one of my biggest concerns. I can stand the heat of the day but nights are the problem. Since we have had aircon in the bedroom sleeping has become much easier. I think it is the climate that wares you down with time.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Climate is one of my biggest concerns. I can stand the heat of the day but nights are the problem. Since we have had aircon in the bedroom sleeping has become much easier. I think it is the climate that wares you down with time.






Yes.The heat wears me down after awhile,and I start wishing for rainy season..cause after rainy season comes the cooler season. 

The problem is that the power seems to fail at night,and the power company won't dispatch a crew cause of the cost.So,I don't sleep well for more than a couple hours,then I have to get up.

We have family in Baguio.I got the opportunity to stay there one night last year.Man.What a difference!It was soo refreshing.Now I want it all regular like.LOL

And to be honest,the mosquitoes were out in force.I think the mosquito population was heavier at the families place,than it is here in the lowlands...at least it seemed that way to me.

I wanted to look at Bontoc,but the wife is concerned about rebels etc.Same with Sagada...then add the distance in travel time,and it does seem a challenge.Nothing that cannot be overcome,but the wife's concerns about the danger of rebels,whether real or imagined, might cause her distress.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes that is a problem with filipinas, many are not well travelled and are very suspicious of anywhere outside their sphere of experience, you don't want to go there they are witches....


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I live in Iloilo which has the typical Philippine climate. I have not been there but have heard that the places called LEON & ALIMODIAN somewhat to the north & west of here have somewhat cooler weather as they are partway up the slope of the mountain range which runs from north to south down the middle of Panay Island. Just food for thought as it seems you are looking for a milder area and I do know that they can grow some things there which we can't here because of the heat.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Yes that is a problem with filipinas, many are not well travelled and are very suspicious of anywhere outside their sphere of experience, you don't want to go there they are witches....


Both the Wife & her sister are very well educated and traveled too but some of the superstitious stuff they come up with is unbeleivable. Sometimes it's hard not to outright laugh at how childish some of it is.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Giving this a bit more thought and places like I mentioned might be the place to be safety-wise if it all breaks loose with China as they are somewhat removed from the major population centers. I may just take a little trip up there and see what it does look like, as a backup to go to.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Giving this a bit more thought and places like I mentioned might be the place to be safety-wise if it all breaks loose with China as they are somewhat removed from the major population centers. I may just take a little trip up there and see what it does look like, as a backup to go to.
> 
> Fred


I'm inclined to agree Fred. I would not foresee an invasion of the country but certainly major infrastructure areas as well as military bases would be targeted in missile attacks that would come without warning. We live within driving distance of Clark Air Base in Central Luzon and if things heat up more we will not be going to SM mall that is on base there. I certainly expect China to try to defend the islands they have built and would hate to be in the wrong place at the wrong time..


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I agree with everything that is being said.My wife really is the greatest person,but some of these beliefs,are well...beyond belief.

I was really hoping that Palawan might have some cooler environs at increased altitude,but if it doesn't,then it doesn't.The biggest draw,is that it isn't overly developed,therefore,quieter.I'm going to have to give this some serious thought.We don't have children,so you know how Filipinos rely on family,she will want to be near family in her old age.

The wife got quotes on Ferry service via 2Go.I said I wanted a private room with bathroom.The closest she could get was 3 rooms with bath,for like 24k round trip for 2 (whoa doggies)!The travel lady told her,that the third room "could" be rented to another family,in which case we would have to share a bathroom...Nope..nope..double nope on that good buddy...we're not going to be doing that.

In other news...the nephew came by today to use my WiFi to do an iPhone update.He said he has a friend who lives in Saudi with his family.They have properties in the PI,including a townhouse in a gated community near Mines View in Baguio.They only visit rarely,and the house sits vacant the rest of the time.He said he would try to get some info on the possibility of renting the place.

I'm down for some cooler climes my friends.  Wish me luck...or wish me riches.It isn't too late for that.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cooler clime is very subjective. Bagio is cooler than Manila, but then an oven is cooler than s furness


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> Cooler clime is very subjective. Bagio is cooler than Manila, but then an oven is cooler than s furness


Yea but Baguio really is much cooler most of the time. Just try taking a shower there without a water heater! I did and never will again..


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

Palawan has won many national and international awards for it's many admirable qualities.
I will not hesitate to go there for whatever reason, whatever length of stay. 
I feel the safest when I am there. Food is cheaper than many other provinces. The people are known for their honesty. Amenities and schools abound. There is modern shopping mall. Of all the provinces in the Philippines, Palawan is my #1 choice to raise a family.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I've always been tempted by the beauty and remoteness of Palawan. Hopefully one day when (yeah right) our agenda isn't so full I'll get the chance to visit.

I know we're headed over for a bit this June but it's not likely that we'll get to do anything other than feed the family and take them to the nearest mall. 

Oh, on the outside chance that it can happen, are there any decent quick/cheap flights out of Clark or elsewhere in Northern Luzon to Palawan that I may be able to present to the wifey?

Gracias


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

We LOVED El Nido, but that was 2009. Reminded me of what Key West must have been in the 50's or something. I look forward to going back and would love to stay for a month and get the feel for the laid back lifestyle that Seemed to be there. Extended family and wife's birthplace of Roxas, Palawan was nice enough little town as well, part way between P. Princessa and El Nido. I think I have some pics on my page if you check it out.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Palawenio said:


> Palawan has won many national and international awards for it's many admirable qualities.
> I will not hesitate to go there for whatever reason, whatever length of stay.
> I feel the safest when I am there. Food is cheaper than many other provinces. The people are known for their honesty. Amenities and schools abound. There is modern shopping mall. Of all the provinces in the Philippines, Palawan is my #1 choice to raise a family.



That Island really sounds super.If I could find a couple of hectares in a more remote part,I could probably go for that.Just wish it weren't so hot.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Nickleback99 said:


> We LOVED El Nido, but that was 2009. Reminded me of what Key West must have been in the 50's or something. I look forward to going back and would love to stay for a month and get the feel for the laid back lifestyle that Seemed to be there. Extended family and wife's birthplace of Roxas, Palawan was nice enough little town as well, part way between P. Princessa and El Nido. I think I have some pics on my page if you check it out.


I'd be interested to see your page...uhh..where it at?

It would be nice to be able to rent a vehicle of some configuration,and spend an extended period just looking around.

I'm going to have to really think about doing that.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

SierraMadreMe said:


> I'd be interested to see your page...uhh..where it at?
> 
> It would be nice to be able to rent a vehicle of some configuration,and spend an extended period just looking around.
> 
> I'm going to have to really think about doing that.



I think you just click on my name there Nickleback99. If no joy, let me know. R/J


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Nickleback99 said:


> I think you just click on my name there Nickleback99. If no joy, let me know. R/J


Yes it worked.

Nice looking couple too.I'm envious.The wife and I used to be that young too,believe it or not.


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

I read the autobiography of an American woman and her husband who took a vacation in Palawan in 2001. They were kidnapped by the Abu Sayyaf Islamic terrorist group, along with a number of other foreigners and locals. Some lost their heads. Some of the women were "married" off to members of the terrorist group. Her husband was eventually killed by friendly fire after several months in captivity. She was rescued.

But apparently a lot of foreigners live there so I guess they were just unfortunate.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ChrisNZ said:


> I read the autobiography of an American woman and her husband who took a vacation in Palawan in 2001. They were kidnapped by the Abu Sayyaf Islamic terrorist group, along with a number of other foreigners and locals. Some lost their heads. Some of the women were "married" off to members of the terrorist group. Her husband was eventually killed by friendly fire after several months in captivity. She was rescued.
> 
> But apparently a lot of foreigners live there so I guess they were just unfortunate.


Welcome to the Philippines. If your number comes up it could happen anytime anywhere. You can't plan for nutters.


----------

